# Oquirrh is 2!



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh is two today! He's getting a Cheddar Turkey cupcake with Sweet Potato frosting, a play date with his Vizsla friends and a skineeez toy. Love this boy to pieces!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie and I are sending HAPPY SECOND BIRTHDAY WISHES to Oquirrh the V!! ;D ;D

The cupcake and play date sound like a perfect way to celebrate!!

p.s. What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Oquirrh the V!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kauzy and I wish you a happy bday Oquirrh. Looking forward to meeting you guys in a few monthes


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Old man!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Oquirrh!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Oquirrh

No excuses now officially an adult........... ;D

The Hobbsy's


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Oquirrh!!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds like a great day!! Happy Birthday Oquirrh! Btw, LOVE that scarf/bandana!!! <3


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Happy 2nd birthday Oquirrh, Darcy says, have a fantastic day.......... :-*


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! We ended our day with a fun play date with 4 female Vizslas; he's a lucky boy!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Oq! Wow - time flies!


----------

